# Pērk / Pārdod / Maina >  Vinila griežgaldiņš

## Jon

"Ārija-102" tiek tirgots. Jauns, nelietots, "slapja asfalta" krāsā. Komplektā var būt GZM galva. Ja kādam interese - PM!

----------


## osscar

Nu nav jau nekas dižs, bet ja jauna varētu paņemt un mēģināt pievērsties vinilam  ::  cik tad gribi par jamo + galva > ?

paldies

----------


## osscar

ups, gribēju privāti, bet sanāca tiešajā ēterā, vari atbildēt PM. paldies.

----------


## ROBERTTT

Jā vinils ir laba lieta! Pats nesen paklausījos un man jau patīk tas dinamiskais diapozons un stereo panorāma, salīdzinot ar mūsdienu CD/MP3 "plakano" skaņu.
Nezinu par pašu Āriju, bet GZM kārtridžam arī nav ne vainas (protams nav arī nekāds haiends, bet sākumam der).

----------


## Friidis

Ja kādam vēl ir interese par šiem verķiem, varu piedāvāt kaučko no savas "kolekcijas":

http://foto.inbox.lv/janisf/Turntables

Esmu Ogrē.
Jānis, tel. 26332850

----------


## Vitalii

Vinils...vinila griežgaldiņs. 
    Obloms sanācis, tuss nesanāks. 
     - Iepirku biļeti uz Britu rokmūzikas leģendāro Džo Kokera koncertu...un ārkārtējais čush!
   Jāklausās bus vien Vecaie, labie vinilDiski!

----------


## defs

Nu varētu pieciest to plašu skrapstoņu,bet nevar jau tās plates dabūt   ::  
Starp citu,laikam šo plašu efektu kaut kā arī savādāk var uztaisīt. Esmu dzirdējis mūsdienās ierakstītu dziesmu...laikam no Cold Flame,kur tieši šis efekts izmantots.

p.s. dziesmas nosaukums "Starp tevi un mani".

----------


## tornislv

Kad jau visi tad es ar - man ir viens DUAL CS630 Q galds ar DUAL ULM tonarmu/headshellu ar Yamaha DOS MKII adatu labā stāvoklī. Automāts. Un vēl varētu izskatīt iespēju šķirties no Technics SL-2000 Black Beauty (Audiotechnica galva) vai Technics SL-D2 (Technics galva). Ja ir interese, tad privāti...

----------


## Vitalii

> Nu varētu pieciest to plašu skrapstoņu,bet nevar jau tās plates dabūt   
> Starp citu,laikam šo plašu efektu kaut kā arī savādāk var uztaisīt. Esmu dzirdējis mūsdienās ierakstītu dziesmu...laikam no Cold Flame,kur tieši šis efekts izmantots.
> p.s. dziesmas nosaukums "Starp tevi un mani".


  >> nu nevajag šo efektu kā papildus...labi saglabātam VinillDiskam šo sprakšķu ir visai nedaudz, ja nu vienīgi ripuļa ieskrējiena sākum daļā. 
   -- mākslīgi radīti sprakšķi, tas jau vairāk kā defekts...ne, efekts!
   Nav jau tik traki, vinils vēl ir dabūjams, jāzin tik ar ko draudzēties!

----------


## Friidis

> Nu varētu pieciest to plašu skrapstoņu,bet nevar jau tās plates dabūt   
> .


 
Vinilplates ir nopērkamas daudz un dažādas. Ar lietotām gan ir risks, bet parasti zolīds pārdevējs korekti apraksta to stāvokli.
Piemēram- tepat vācu Ebay:

http://musik.shop.ebay.de/Vinyl-/104613 ... ?_catref=1

----------


## JDat

Offtopic: Pastāstiet nezinītim, kur fīca klausīties vinilu, ja vinilu taisa digitāli. Respektīvi skaņu apstrādā ar digitālām metodēm un tad iedzen vinilā. Redzēju tādu procesu pa TV How it's Made... Manuprāt vienīgais ko vinnē (varbūt) ir 20 kHz brickwall filtra lietas, bet tas vairāk attiecās uz lentām...

----------


## Friidis

> Offtopic: Pastāstiet nezinītim, kur fīca klausīties vinilu, ja vinilu taisa digitāli. Respektīvi skaņu apstrādā ar digitālām metodēm un tad iedzen vinilā. Redzēju tādu procesu pa TV How it's Made... Manuprāt vienīgais ko vinnē (varbūt) ir 20 kHz brickwall filtra lietas, bet tas vairāk attiecās uz lentām...


 Digitāli taisa tagad. Toreiz (kad zāle bija zaļāka un debesis zilākas) taisīja analogi.
Un visa fīča pārsvarā ir tajā nostaļģijā, atmiņās (tas večiem, kā es) un vēl - iekš paša procesa- darboties ar īstu audiotehniku , nevis mp3 sērkociņu kastīti ar podziņām. ...  :: 
Tā pati nostaļģija ir paklausīties iemīļoto mūziku ar veco labo lentinieku (protams, kvalitatīvu). Romantika, bļin...  ::

----------


## Vitalii

> Offtopic: Pastāstiet nezinītim, kur fīca klausīties vinilu, ja vinilu taisa digitāli. Respektīvi skaņu apstrādā ar digitālām metodēm un tad iedzen vinilā. Redzēju tādu procesu pa TV How it's Made... Manuprāt vienīgais ko vinnē (varbūt) ir 20 kHz brickwall filtra lietas, bet tas vairāk attiecās uz lentām...
> 
> 
>   - Digitāli taisa tagad. Toreiz (kad zāle bija zaļāka un debesis zilākas) taisīja analogi.
> Un visa fīča pārsvarā ir tajā nostaļģijā, atmiņās (tas večiem, kā es) un vēl - iekš paša procesa- darboties ar īstu audiotehniku , nevis mp3 sērkociņu kastīti ar podziņām. ...


  >>   ::   >> tur jau tā lieta, ka pirmatnējais vinils tapa no ( MĀSTER_lentām )...tātad analogs izpildijums!  
       zinošiem LP_Disku cienītājam tā Opera sen zināma, apsveicami ka jaunatnei rodas mazzītiņa interese par to.
       Vinill_disks nav modes lieta, tas piederas pie STILS

http://fotki.lv/lv/Vi_Vitas/767642/

----------


## JDat

Kāds tur es jaunatne...  ::  Vienk gribēju saprast kāpēc tik ļoti darbojaties gar to vintage.

Tiešām jēga no lentām un platēm tajā gadījumā ja pa vidu nav bijis cipars. Ja cipars pa vidu, tad klasiskā naudas kāšana.

----------


## Friidis

> Kāds tur es jaunatne...  Vienk gribēju saprast kāpēc tik ļoti darbojaties gar to vintage.
> 
> Tiešām jēga no lentām un platēm tajā gadījumā ja pa vidu nav bijis cipars. Ja cipars pa vidu, tad klasiskā naudas kāšana.


 Saki, labāk nodzert?... ?   ::  
Bet veči jau tie paši puišeļi ir, tikai rotaļlietas dārgākas..
Man personīgi, tas ir kā rituāls- ikdienā resīverā fonā bubina kaučkāds SWH, bet dažreiz gribas kādu "šamaņa deju" -`sameklēt plati, attaisīt atskaņotāju, notīrīt putekļus, ieliet .....uttttt  ::

----------


## Vitalii

> ...tas ir kā rituāls - ikdienā resīverā fonā bubina kaučkāds SWH, bet dažreiz gribas kādu "*šamaņa deju*" -`sameklēt plati, attaisīt atskaņotāju, notīrīt putekļus, ieliet .....uttttt


 Eh Friidi, māki gan pa FŪGĀM nodot, vecās rētas uzplēst!
*Vinilla* klausīšanas un gr. 50-100 apvienojama lieta, nu netraucē šam processam neliela eiforija!

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

> p.s. dziesmas nosaukums "Starp tevi un mani".


 Nu, bļin!   ::  
Nu gan off-topic aizgāja. Pirmie posti par tēmu, nez ko pārējie 
Pērk/Pārdod/Maina ?

Spriedelēšana pro&contra vinyl iederētos audio sadaļā.
Kautrīgi vaicāšu, vai kāds negrib šķirties no DUAL-741 labā kondīcijā?

----------


## Vitalii

> Nu, bļin!   
> Nu gan off-topic aizgāja. Pirmie posti par tēmu, nez ko pārējie 
> Pērk/Pārdod/Maina ?


 Kautrīgi pavaicāšu, vai serverīi vietas par maz kļuvis...? ( nepatīk, paravējiet nezālīti! )
Laikam jau (jauns gados vēl esi...Tev to nesaprast "Reineke Fuchs". Atvaino, nekā personiga.
Laikam tik vien kā Veču kaite. Kā tad lai ievilina spečjukus šai saitā...jaunatnei par audio lietām sapratne pie_klibo!

----------


## JDat

Nu nevajadzēja jau tā Lapsu nolikt.

Jā, esmu vainīgs. Sāku offtopic. Kas no tā? Varat mani nošaut.  ::

----------


## Friidis

> p.s. dziesmas nosaukums "Starp tevi un mani".
> 
> 
>  Nu, bļin!   
> Nu gan off-topic aizgāja. Pirmie posti par tēmu, nez ko pārējie 
> Pērk/Pārdod/Maina ?
> 
> Spriedelēšana pro&contra vinyl iederētos audio sadaļā.
> Kautrīgi vaicāšu, vai kāds negrib šķirties no DUAL-741 labā kondīcijā?


 
Agrāk man tāds nav gadījies. Ja neatrodi LV, var nopirkt Duālu dzimtajā Vācijā.
Vismaz vienu atradu izsolē:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Dual-CS-741Q-Dual-CS ... 255dc8cb1a

Pēc apraksta un bildēm viss OK. Risks gan ir, jo pārdevējam tas pirmais darījums. Bet, kas neriskē... :: 
Ja nav bijis darīšanas Ebay, varu palīdzēt nopirkt- jāizdomā tikai cenu, ko gribi maksāt..

Viens pārdod arī uzreiz, bet prasa 300 EUR:
http://cgi.ebay.de/DUAL-HIFI-PLATTENSPI ... 35aca40e36

----------


## tornislv

Ar ko tieši tas 741 ir labāks par 630 kas ir man? Lampočkas krāsainākas, bet tonarms tāds pats vien ir.

----------


## Zigis

Man ir 601. Nepārdodu, vienkārši ienācu palielīties :: 
Īsts oldskūls, līdzīgi kā akordam 001 utt augšējais panelis uz atsperēm. Mazliet apbēdināja, ka pats korpuss tomēr nav koka - ar nakļeiku aplīmēta plastmasa, tiesa stingra, negraboša. Mazliet jāsaved kārtībā, pagaidām atlikts.
Domāju pat par variantu, uztaisīt korpusa kopiju no īsta koka, nezinu, varbūt stulba doma?

----------


## Friidis

Ja atceras Akordu-001, man nesen paveicās Ebajā nopirkt šādu:

http://foto2.inbox.lv/janisf/Turntables ... 28R-am.jpg 
http://foto2.inbox.lv/janisf/Turntables ... 28R-bm.jpg

Angļu firmas BSR (???) ražojums, 70-gadu sākums, kastē ielikts priekš vācu "Neckerman" tirdzniecības firmas.
3 ātrumi (78 ieskaitot), pievads ar rullīti, MM galviņa, automāts. Automātika dzelžaini mehāniska.. :: 
Kad saņēmu, bija vizuāli labā stāvoklī, bet praktiski nekustīgs mironis- disku nevarēja pagriezt- visas eļļas sakaltušas. Atmiekšķēju, iztīrīju, saeļļoju- iet kā jauns.
Uz 78 gan neriskēju spēlēt- "adatas slepkavība"- šim variantam (MM galva un 78 apgr. laikam jāmeklē speciālas adatas).

----------


## tornislv

Jāni, ar ko tu tos vākus tik labi nopulē? Es ne konkurences dēļ, bet pats savu WEGU gribu nopucēt, bet baidos ķerties klāt.

----------


## Friidis

> Jāni, ar ko tu tos vākus tik labi nopulē? Es ne konkurences dēļ, bet pats savu WEGU gribu nopucēt, bet baidos ķerties klāt.


 Tas ir trakākais un trulākais darbs atskaņotāja restaurācijā... :: 
Atkarībā no sašvīkātības pakāpes- papriekš ar attiecīgu smilšpapīru (pārdošanā ir uzlīmēts uz porolona), kamēr izzūd dziļās švīkas, pēc tam ar pulējamo pastu, izmantojot flaneļa ripu uz "šmirģeļa" vai rokas autopulējamo uzparikti.
Rezultāti atkarībā no pacietības. Bet ar dziļām švīkām ir švaki- ja viņu tomēr izslīpē līdz galam un izpulē, virsma paliek viļņaina... ::   Tad jau labāk atstāt..

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

> Ar ko tieši tas 741 ir labāks


 Veca mīlestība   ::  . "721" kaut kam uzdāvināju, "731" pat par labu cenu nenopirku. Ar "741" un MC galvu pirms gadiem divdesmit pieciem daudz strādāju. Galīgi kaķi maisā ar' negribas. Pēdējam, ko skatījos, bija problēmas ar _pitch_ kontroli un tas bija transportēts "kā stāv" - šausmas padomāt, kā ļauži pārvieto atskaņotājus ar nenofiksētām rokām, pietam ar visiem atsvariem virsū...
Protams, tā nav akūta nepieciešamība, jo kādi atskaņotāji man parasti ir (šodien aizņēmos unikālu 78 r.p.m. plati - jādodas kaut kur pārrakstīt, jo pašam šādas iespējas nav. Te gan būtu noderējis kaut "Akords - 001". Par laimi, tāda vajadzība rodas reti).

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

> Kautrīgi pavaicāšu, vai serverīi vietas par maz kļuvis...? ( nepatīk, paravējiet nezālīti! )
> Laikam jau (jauns gados vēl esi...Tev to nesaprast


 Vietas ir "da figa", bet tad jau sadaļas vispār nav vajadzīgas  - viss forums viena vienīga beztēma un _offtopic_ problēma nepastāv. Visi jaucamies kā pa duļķainiem ūdeņiem, cerot atrast vajadzīgo.
Par tiem gadiem - to gan varēja būt mazāk   ::  .

----------


## tornislv

Saprotu... es ar nesen iepirku ES klases SONY kasešnieku 808to. Tāpēc ka kādreiz tādu ļoti gribēju. Bet 93ais gads , pusotras štukas doičemarku... nu , varbūt mazāk... vecs opelis Ascona likās labāka izvēle :-0

----------


## Jon

> es ar nesen iepirku ES klases SONY kasešnieku 808to. Tāpēc ka kādreiz tādu ļoti gribēju. Bet 93ais gads , pusotras štukas doičemarku...


 Un kā? Man tas ir kopš minētā gada, vēl par D-markām. Joprojām ierindā. Interesantākais, ka lielākā daļa "feinšmekeru", ja neredz displejā _source/tape_ pozīciju, neatšķir CD no lentas (TDK SA brūķēju), protams, par pauzēm nerunājot.   :: 
Dinamiskā priekšmagnetizācija darbojas fantastiski. Tik Dolby-S reti sanācis pielietot - dikti maz, kam tādu vajadzēja. Protams, īstā _nostalgie_ ir Nakamichi Dragon, bet man jau arī beztēma panesās...

----------


## tornislv

> Un kā? Man tas ir kopš minētā gada, vēl par D-markām. Joprojām ierindā. <skip> Protams, īstā _nostalgie_ ir Nakamichi Dragon, bet man jau arī beztēma panesās...


 Tieši tāpat kā saprātīgs cilvēks novērtē S-class, bet nopērk E-220 diesel mersi, tā arī pie visas cieņas pret Nakamichi manām ausīm pilnīgi pietika ar (dažādos gados) AIWA AD-F660 / AIWA AD-F880 / Technics RS-AZ7 un kaut kādu briesmīgu Pro Fostex, kas bija nesalaužams, bet skanēja reti sūdīgi.

Ak jā, lai būtu topiks:
Bez jau iepriekš minētajiem viniliem varu piedāvāt pāri izcili labi saglabātu TANNOY Mercury M2 (110 EUR) un 1 gab Technics RS-AZ6 ... cena pēc vienošanās. Vēl arī pilnībā refurbišēts JVC A-X1 - 50Ls.

----------


## Friidis

Nu jau offtop aizgājis galīgi greizi- no vinila uz kasetniekiem... :: 
Laikam jālūdz adminu pārcelt šo tēmu uz Audio-Video sadaļu ar virsrakstu "Audionastaļģija" vai ko līdzīgu.  ::  

Ja par kasetniekiem- tie no reāli lietojamas tehnikas tiešām jau vairāk kļuvuši par nostaļģijas objektu un tādēļ es tagad tos vairāk vērtēju "pēc smukuma" .. :: 
Šādā aspektā Dragons man ne visai- visvairāk patīk Aiwa 6900 (ar divbultiņu indikatoriem)
http://vintage-audio.com.ua/ru/cat/147/324.html
Nekādi nav izdevies Ebajā nosolīt- visu laiku pārsola, bet pārāk lielu naudu par smukmantiņām žēl izdot.
Pašam bija visādi- iepriekšējais Akai GX-75, tagad Technics RS-B765- pietiekami cmuks un spēlē arī pieklājīgi.. :: 
Un vēl vesela čupa uz skapjaugšas.. ::

----------


## guguce

> lielākā daļa "feinšmekeru", ja neredz displejā _source/tape_ pozīciju, neatšķir CD no lentas ...


  Man liekas, ka arī patafonu no gramofona neatšķir   ::  

Bet varbūt kāds ir saskāries ar plašu atskaņotāju, kuram 
ir lāzera galviņa?

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

Reāli aptaustījis neesmu, bet *Laser Turntable* ideja nav jauna. Bija kādreiz nerealizēts sapnītis ko tādu iegūt.

----------


## tornislv

man, lūdzu tomēr no lētā gala, krīze, ziniet...




> The lower-priced models ($15,000 and $17,000, respectively)

----------


## ROBERTTT

> Reāli aptaustījis neesmu, bet *Laser Turntable* ideja nav jauna. Bija kādreiz nerealizēts sapnītis ko tādu iegūt.


 Ja nemaldos tad ar šādiem lāzer atskaņotājiem mūsdienās tiek digitalizētas vinila plates (respektīvi no plates uztaisa CD).
Vismaz teiksim kad pa radio atskaņo kādus vecos R.Paula un tamlīdzīgus ierakstus nevar dzirdēt nekādus vinila knakšķus un tamlīdzīgi.

----------


## tornislv

Radio mājā tādus nekad neesmu redzējis, un pie viņu budžeta... Paula uc _melodijas_ izdevumi MicRec izpildījumā ir no _Master_ lentēm, kādas nu tās ir saglabājušās, taisīti. Tāpēc arī nav knakšķu. Es *zinu*.

----------


## JDat

Paturpinot offtopic...
Mēģināju ciparizēt vinilu. Tēvam aizdegās ciparizēšana. Aparāts ārija 101 (vai kā tur bija no RRR). Par itkā jaunu galvu latgalītē noplēsa 15 Ls (es nemāku kaulēties). Nosaukumu neatceros. Tika irmnots Radiotehnikas 101 pastiprinātājs (Vai kātur viņu sauca). To signālu no pastiprinātāja lineārās izejas iegāzu datora Line in. Varat nekritizēt. Nav labākais veids kā ciparizēt. Bet ne jau tur tas strāsts. Ierakstīju ar audacity programmu. Centos uzlikt līmeni tā lai nav clipping. Nesanāca! mūzikas līmenis bija ~ -16 dBFS, un tanī pat laikā sprakšķi clippoja. Ko es? pamēīnāju katru sprakšķa samplu pārzīmēt ar roku. Ceru ka saprotat kas tas ir. Ziniet... Iznāk labi noņemt sprakšķus tādā veidā. Uz aci saliec samplus tā lai signāls ir "dabīgs". 4 min dziesma paņem 30 minūtes uz apstrādi (normalizācīja tai skaitā) uz pavāja datora. Tātd sprkšķu noņemšana un ciparizēšana ir izdarāms process. Ja pačakarējas un izmanto 192 kHz sample rate un labu skaņas karti. tad tas ir to vērts. NĒ mp3 formātam. Atstājam nekomresētu wave formātu. Ne kādu dinamiskā diapazona apstrādi nepielietojam! Garantēju ka Jumpravas Lidmašīna skanēs labāk par Youtube ekvivalentu. Nedaudz ir platei piemītošais šņakonis un mazi sprakšķīsi, kas palielina "vintage" sajūtu. Ja labi pacenšas tad iespējams var uztaisīt labāku skaņu ne kā tam pašam gabalam, ko var nopirkt mūzikas veikalā. Tā pa eksperimentējat. Ja labi aparāti tad arī digitālā versija nav ne maz tik slikta. Vintage ir Vintage, bet labi un rūpīgi "uzpasēts" digitālais arī nav miskastē metams. Ja kāds tādu digitālo pārvērš par mp3, tad to cilvēku vajag nošaut par dzimtenes nodevību.  ::  Testēju nevis ar mērķi digitalizēt, bet gan paskatīties kas no digitalizēšanas var sanākt. Ikdienas klausīsnanas prasībām pietiek un nav jādrilē unikālais vinila materiāls. Atstāsi vērtīo vinilu nākošajām paaudzem.

Vēl lielāks offtopic: Dzirdēju ka bij džeki kas DivX video iedzina vinilā (digitāli dati vinilā 33 1/3 platē 5 min video vai tml). Praktiska labuma ne kāda bet nu... Riktīgs LAN party trakums.  ::

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

Ja to pīķu ir maz, protams var ar roku zīmēt. Bet kas spētu samaksāt par ļooti daudzām stundām darba pie vienas plates restaurācijas? Lielākoties var iztikt ar _declicker_ un _denoiser_ rīkiem iekš Sound Forge (dzirdēju, ka labāks rezultāts esot, ja pirms apstrādes ar _declicker_ materiālu invertē, t.i., palaž no otra gala (frontes!). Pēcāk atgriež atpakaļ). Varbūt kāds ir pamēģinājis VinylStudio Lite?

----------


## JDat

imho amatierim mājas arstākļos būtu grēks uzticējies automātiskiem algoritmiem. Komerciāli, tā cita lieta. Tur nauda visu nosaka. Kā optimists gribu teikt tikai to ka jātiecas uz maksimumu no tā ko var izspiest ar pieejamajiem resursiem.

----------


## tornislv

Es laikam bootā publicēju stāstu kā mēs ar nelaiķi Ansi Rūtentālu , bruņojušies ar Carla Bley 17 minūšu gabalu no nejēgā skrapstoša vinila uzdzītu uz 2ceļu 76 cm/s, trīs metriem skoča, diviem zīmuļiem un divām šķērēm un dažiem polšiem, pa vienu nakti nolīduši pie STMa Radiomājā declickojām to gabalu, lai var kustību teātrim izrādē izmantot? Neko tādu es vairs atkārtot negribu.  ::

----------


## JDat

torni! Atkārtot laikam nevajag, bet tā ir romantika par laikiem, kad zāle bij zaļāka un debesis zilākas. Man to nesaprast līdz galam, jo esmu pārāk zaļš. Start citu. Arī tagad Ingus Baukšķinieks no Dzeltenajiem pastniekiem niekojas ar lentām. Digitālā štele viņam skaitās atari ar midi apstrādi. Īsts oldscool. Un galvenais, kā foruma Didzis saka, tas viss darbojas un nevajag nekādas modernas figņas!

----------


## Jon

Tak jau pat vecajam, 200-ās sērijas STM bija tik 7 1/2 un 15 i.p.s. 
Ar 30 i.p.s. jeb 76,2 cm/s bija darīšana tik uz arhaiska MEZ-28...


> Neko tādu es vairs atkārtot negribu.


 - toties ir, ko atcerēties   ::  
Man šādas atmiņas ir no apkārt braukājamā ruļļa montāžas uz 19,05 priekš Pantomīmas. 
Apskaužami virtuozs "lentu graizītājs" bija Ivars Vīgners. Atcerējos viņa īpašās, nemagnētiskās šķērītes...  Lai viņam vieglas smiltis!

----------


## tornislv

610ais stm's bija, zub daju!   ::   ... bet laikam tad tomēr 38cm/s...
ir jau pagājis tāds laiciņš...
Baušķenieks savulaik ierakstīja man visus DzP DAT kasetē ar tekstu "ņem, tam jau nav vairs vērtības, tas jau saciparots" :: 
Kasetes man vēl ir, labi noglabātas. Varu uzrādīt  :: 

Proofs:

Izstrādājums fonā ar ir labais, uz tādiem maģiem montēt kaut ko bija super jautri, _preroll_ līdz pusminūtei apmēram vilka  :: 

[attachment=0:fc19sj3h]scotch_DzP.jpg[/attachment:fc19sj3h]

----------


## JDat

dat jau nav tas sliktākais, jo tajos laikos taisīja aparātus ar tīru sirdsapziņu. Nevis kā tagad.  ::

----------


## ROBERTTT

> Radio mājā tādus nekad neesmu redzējis, un pie viņu budžeta... Paula uc _melodijas_ izdevumi MicRec izpildījumā ir no _Master_ lentēm, kādas nu tās ir saglabājušās, taisīti. Tāpēc arī nav knakšķu. Es *zinu*.


 Ā nu skaidrs. Kautkur pa ausu galam dzirdēju ka J.Lapinskim esot ierakstu studija un viņš ar tādu lāzeratskaņotāju pārdzenot vinila plates uz mūsdienīgākiem formātiem...

----------


## Friidis

Še ku- Nac. bibliotēkā ar lāzernieku ciparo plates:

http://lndb.wordpress.com/2009/01/13/au ... ja-lnb-ii/

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

> nevar dzirdēt nekādus vinila knakšķus un tamlīdzīgi.


 Knikšķi, kā mehānisku defektu, lāzers ņems vēl labāk, nekā adata. Nepatīkami, bet jo augstākas klases galva, jo efektīgāk tā knikšķus "atskaņo". Lapinska vecā "knikšķu mašīna" analogajos laikos tā arī darbojās - lai INR ierīce atpazītu reducējamā knikšķa impulsa stāvo fronti, vajadzēja galvu (ar Shibata adatu), kas vilka līdz 40 kHz un vairāk. Tādas galvas JVC sākotnēji attīstīja priekš diskrētā quadro ieraksta (kad izdevās tādā formātā šo to labu paklausīties, efekts bija tāds, ka tagad visi DTS un Dolby digital šķiet galīgi falši).

----------


## tornislv

Nu tad neviens par saprātīgām daždesmit latu lielām naudām nevēlas iegūt DUAL CS630 Q , ULM tonarms un hedshells + DOS MKII galva, ar vienīgo defektu - transportējot paļurkājusies vollautomatic paļurka un tagad ar skrūvgriezi un pinceti mehānika jāpieregulē, lai tā automātika patiesi būtu Full?  ::

----------


## jankus

> Nu tad neviens par saprātīgām daždesmit latu lielām naudām nevēlas iegūt DUAL CS630 Q , ULM tonarms un hedshells + DOS MKII galva, ar vienīgo defektu - transportējot paļurkājusies vollautomatic paļurka un tagad ar skrūvgriezi un pinceti mehānika jāpieregulē, lai tā automātika patiesi būtu Full?


 Vispār jau kādu laiku gan domāju, ka vajadzētu iegādāt vinila atskaņotāju, jo kopš skolas laikiem ir jau aizmirsies kas tas tāds ir.. Šobrīd gan nupat kā jau esmu diezgan patērējies- sapircis kaudzi skaļruņu un tikai daļu no tiem esmu legalizējis.. Nu un vēl ir tāda cerība, ka Jon pīkstuļus piespēlēs.. Par cik desmitiem tad īsti varētu būt runa? Vai uzrakstīt PM?  ::

----------


## osscar

Kas tad  tev tornis , ka izpārdod visus savus labumus ? ?

----------


## tornislv

Nāk vietā jauna manta, aizvien eksotiskāka. 597cdp vietā 997 utt bez tam restaurācija ir interesanta, kaudzē sakrautas kastes - ne. Un es vienlaikus varu tikai 1 komplektu klausīties...

----------


## osscar

es gan 3 uz maiņām   ::

----------


## ROBERTTT

> Nāk vietā jauna manta, aizvien eksotiskāka. 597cdp vietā 997 utt bez tam restaurācija ir interesanta, kaudzē sakrautas kastes - ne. Un es vienlaikus varu tikai 1 komplektu klausīties...


 Njā interesants tev hobijs. Cepuri nost! :: 
Zinu ka nav mana darīšana, bet laikam jau arī neslikta piepelnīšanās sanāk?

P.S. nezinu vai varu te publicēt šo (Ja nevaru tad saki) http://www.uldis.info/

----------


## tornislv

> Zinu ka nav mana darīšana, bet laikam jau arī neslikta piepelnīšanās sanāk?


 Jā, apmēram 5Ls uz aparātu pēc tam, kad saskaita visus eBay, pasta, atvešanas un detaļu izdevumus. Naudas kā spaļu  ::

----------


## ROBERTTT

> Zinu ka nav mana darīšana, bet laikam jau arī neslikta piepelnīšanās sanāk?
> 
> 
>  Jā, apmēram 5Ls uz aparātu pēc tam, kad saskaita visus eBay, pasta, atvešanas un detaļu izdevumus. Naudas kā spaļu


 Ā nu sk. Nē nu galvenais jau lai neieietu vispār zaudējumos  ::

----------


## Friidis

> Zinu ka nav mana darīšana, bet laikam jau arī neslikta piepelnīšanās sanāk?
> 
> 
>  Jā, apmēram 5Ls uz aparātu pēc tam, kad saskaita visus eBay, pasta, atvešanas un detaļu izdevumus. Naudas kā spaļu 
> 
> 
>  Ā nu sk. Nē nu galvenais jau lai neieietu vispār zaudējumos


 Jāatgādina, ka vinilplašu atskaņotājs, atšķirībā no, piemēram, pastiprinātāja ir ļoti trausla uzparikte. Tornis aizmirsa piezīmēt, ka ne visi aparāti no Ebay atnāk lietojami- daži jau pie pārdevēja bijuši ar nopietnām problēmām, daži bijuši iepakoti tā, ka pēc pasta "futbolistu" ekzekūcijām iekšā atrod sadragātu lūžņu kaudzi. Tad ne pārāk lētais pirkums noder tikai rezerves daļām... :: 
Lētākā rezerves adatiņa Ebay- 15 EUR, par dažām gumijas siksniņām plēš 10 EUR. Caurspīdīgais vāks ar atsūtīšanu nereti maksā tikpat, cik dažs atskaņotājs kopumā... ::  
Par darbu nerunāsim- tas jau pie mums vispār neko nemaksā. Piemēram, pamēģini kādu saskrāpēto vāku izslīpēt un izpulēt... ::

----------


## Vitalii

> Jāatgādina, ne visi aparāti no Ebay atnāk lietojami- daži jau pie pārdevēja bijuši ar nopietnām problēmām...


 >> labas kondīcijas preces eBaya - pa kapeikām viss nedabūt, tas gan ir fats.
    neejoša, remontējama vai stipri apbružātas mantas pa pilno...( dažreiz neatmaksājas to krāmu vispār remontēt, noliek čupā detaļām )
  - praktiski tā ir laimes spēle - sanāks vai ne-sanāks process!

----------

